# RMA -- beyond self defense.



## NYCRonin (Jun 10, 2004)

TO THE VISITORS:

Just a subject for discussion and to hopefully spur an interesting post or two. Bear with me a moment.

I teach an RMA, and I have students that are rarely, if ever; involved in a violent self protection situation BUT they have relayed to me instances where they believe their training has helped them in life...or protected them from injury. One, for example; was involved in a horrific auto accident last year. The car she was driving was totaled but she was completly uninjured...much to the amazement of the first responders, the police told her she should have, by their experience; been killed. She attributed this small miracle to the fact that she was able to just be relaxed and ride out the spinning destruction of her car.

  Another is a recent incident, involving a student who is a team leader of a military 'homeland security' unit. While boarding a boat during a training exercise, the boarded boat swelled and shifted and he was propelled onto a control panel with extreme force...so bad that the other team members thought he had 'bought it'. He surprised them when he just stood up, and moved about abit...then continued the training exercise without any injury at all.

  I submit to you, the reader; the following question:
Have you benefited in your life from your RMA study in a manner OTHER than a self protective situation? If so, would you care to share your experiences and thoughts about it?

  Thanks.


----------



## WillFightForBeer (Jun 10, 2004)

Why certainly! From the little training that I've had thus far in the RMAs, daily tasks have become easier. Anything between moving boxes to getting up in the morning seems to take less effort. Especially from a ROSS point of view where breathing is integrated so well, it takes less effort to accomplish something that once required brute strength.


----------



## Furtry (Jun 10, 2004)

I recently did a fitness evaluation (getting ready for the RMA camp, and the beach  ) While I was not the most 'fit' guy there (25% body fat with a 27 body mass index) I still managed to do more push ups, sit ups, squats, than others who did the same test. I also ran for 20 minutes with a heart rate that barely went in to the max/optimum range. I attribute this to simply focusing on the breathing principles taught by Vlad and Mikhail. The whole time being told that my oxygen exchange rate is very low and needs improvement :idunno:. The next day I was fine and felt no after effect of the test.


----------

